# Accessing PlayStation store without forced update bug!



## Newhouse-Estates (Dec 12, 2021)

Found this video on Youtube to access the PS and forcing your way in by repeatedly trying to connect and canceling the update.



This guy tried up to FW 4.00 but I have just confirmed working on FW 4.02 and now downloading the matrix UE5 demo.
If you don't play online then there really is no reason to update now.

Can anyone else give it a try to confirm again?


----------



## Newhouse-Estates (Dec 13, 2021)

Update:
So anything you have purchased before being forced to update for PS store will download and play fine but anything you purchase after being locked out of the store will not be able to authenticate. Working on a solution.

Update #2:
Found much easier way to bug since every time you shut off (rest mode is okay) you will have to do it again, But have the ps plus and ps now icons next to each other and alternate attempt to sign in back and forth and I was able to get PS store access in under 2 mins.

Update#3:
 Was able to get the ps4 version of quake to install and play (authenticate) after leaving ps5 in rest mode over night.


----------



## Nakamichi (Dec 28, 2021)

I can confirm. It works.
Been going back and forth between ps now and ps plus, did rest mode, woke it, did ps now and plus again for a while, then rest mode again, then ps now and ps plus a few more times... and then managed to sign in under accounts in settings.
Now i can download my DLC for my PS4 games.

Thanks for letting us know mate!

EDIT: Sadly my content cant verify that i have the license. What a shame.
I hope leaving it in rest mode works for me, too

EDIT 2: It activated. So happy, i cant believe it.
Will it stay activated now tho?


----------



## Fgamer (Dec 29, 2021)

Nakamichi said:


> I can confirm. It works.
> Been going back and forth between ps now and ps plus, did rest mode, woke it, did ps now and plus again for a while, then rest mode again, then ps now and ps plus a few more times... and then managed to sign in under accounts in settings.


Had you signed in previously on older firmware or never signed in before? Just wondering if it's possible to get this to work on a new out of the box console on 4.03


----------



## Nakamichi (Dec 30, 2021)

Fgamer said:


> Had you signed in previously on older firmware or never signed in before? Just wondering if it's possible to get this to work on a new out of the box console on 4.03


I had signed in before i stopped updating.


----------



## W9qI8k5QMf (Jan 2, 2022)

this still work ?
UPDATE: took me a while, but I got this to work. amazing ! thank you !


----------



## Axolotl22 (Jan 2, 2022)

I haven't logged in on my ps5 3.20 before, so I only have the store app. Is there any way to use this bug?


----------



## RoobySooqy2 (Jan 3, 2022)

Bro, the video is very interesting!


----------



## inFeCt_666 (Jan 3, 2022)

You can use this Bug with your first Sign In into PSN. Works the same as mentioned above. Took 5 min.  (also created new PSN Account this way). (Bad english, sorry --> I'm german)

Update:
If you want to activate your stuff simple activate the Offline-Play (same Method as above, try and try and avoid the update)


----------



## Arclite (Jan 4, 2022)

Can someone post a video or detailed instructions how to get this working? I've tried so many times but I still couldn't get pass the firmware update check. 
I've got a brand new PS5 on 3.20 FW, never logged in to PSN, I don't have PS Plus or Share Factory apps. How do I make it glitch this way?


----------



## Axolotl22 (Jan 4, 2022)

Arclite said:


> Can someone post a video or detailed instructions how to get this working? I've tried so many times but I still couldn't get pass the firmware update check.
> I've got a brand new PS5 on 3.20 FW, never logged in to PSN, I don't have PS Plus or Share Factory apps. How do I make it glitch this way?


I first had to update the firmware to 4.03 before it worked


----------



## Afurian (Jan 9, 2022)

Currently I do have 04.03 firmware version but I do not have that video editing application. Is it possible to somehow download that or to abuse this somehow in any other way?

EDIT: Just spammed PS Plus and PS NOW icons and got it to work, you do not need that video editing application


----------



## jaimbo (Jan 9, 2022)

Afurian said:


> Currently I do have 04.03 firmware version but I do not have that video editing application. Is it possible to somehow download that or to abuse this somehow in any other way?


I'm wondering something similar. I have a 03.20 console that's never been signed into PSN/had any updates installed so only has the Playstation Store and Astro's Playroom. I tried just launching and closing the Playstation Store app but no luck.

(I also have Horizon Zero Dawn Complete Edition, The Last of Us Remastered and Uncharted 4 on disc that came with my PS4 bundle, I don't think those will help haha)


----------



## Afurian (Jan 9, 2022)

jaimbo said:


> I'm wondering something similar. I have a 03.20 console that's never been signed into PSN/had any updates installed so only has the Playstation Store and Astro's Playroom. I tried just launching and closing the Playstation Store app but no luck.
> 
> (I also have Horizon Zero Dawn Complete Edition, The Last of Us Remastered and Uncharted 4 on disc that came with my PS4 bundle, I don't think those will help haha)



Update to 04.03, do this bug and it will sign in to PSN and you will be able to login


----------



## popescu (Jan 13, 2022)

I couldn't do it as described above. when i tried as settings>account login it was connected after a few tries


----------



## popescu (Jan 13, 2022)

Games downloaded on psn say license error and cannot be played ..Do you also have such a problem?


----------



## Nakamichi (Jan 13, 2022)

@popescu Disable all automatic downloading of system updates. Check Rest mode features to ensure that no system updates will get downloaded during sleep mode. Now put PS5 into rest mode with network enabled. Leave it like that for an hour or two, maybe even overnight. The PS5 will eventually aquire the license during that time and the content will now work.


----------



## popescu (Jan 13, 2022)

Nakamichi said:


> @popescu Disable all automatic downloading of system updates. Check Rest mode features to ensure that no system updates will get downloaded during sleep mode. Now put PS5 into rest mode with network enabled. Leave it like that for an hour or two, maybe even overnight. The PS5 will eventually aquire the license during that time and the content will now work.


thank you i will try like this


----------



## Afurian (Jan 14, 2022)

popescu said:


> Games downloaded on psn say license error and cannot be played ..Do you also have such a problem?


In settings restore licenses. If it asks you to update firmware, try again. Eventually it will update your licenses (it worked for me in second try)


----------



## popescu (Jan 16, 2022)

Afurian said:


> In settings restore licenses. If it asks you to update firmware, try again. Eventually it will update your licenses (it worked for me in second try)


yes i did as you said  it happened after my 10 tries hehe


----------



## Afurian (Jan 19, 2022)

Hey again,

This bug has worked for me couple weeks ago, now I'm getting a new NP-117739-8 error. How about the others? Instead of working it just throws me this error.


----------



## Newhouse-Estates (Jan 20, 2022)

Afurian said:


> Hey again,
> 
> This bug has worked for me couple weeks ago, now I'm getting a new NP-117739-8 error. How about the others? Instead of working it just throws me this error.


What's your Fw version? Also have you tested the webkit exploit?


----------



## NuadaXXX (Jan 20, 2022)

if i buy the spider-man ps5  Remaster upgrade, is there a way to play it ?


----------



## Nakamichi (Jan 22, 2022)

NuadaXXX said:


> if i buy the spider-man ps5  Remaster upgrade, is there a way to play it ?


Let the game itself install, but not the update.
That should work fine.


----------



## NuadaXXX (Jan 22, 2022)

How can I do that? Because it's only one file. And after download it has a Red line under the icon.


----------



## Nakamichi (Jan 22, 2022)

NuadaXXX said:


> How can I do that? Because it's only one file. And after download it has a Red line under the icon.


for me it was game + update back in the day.
They may have updated the Base game-file.

Sorry, maybe someone else can say for certain.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 22, 2022)

If we can access psn on exploit shouldn't any game or update be dumpable?


----------



## Nakamichi (Jan 22, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> If we can access psn on exploit shouldn't any game or update be dumpable?


No, If something requires Firmware 4.05 and beyond it wont run and/or update the game until you update your system.

Its great for downloading content that requires 4.03 or less tho.
I use this mostly to download DLC for older PS4 games and Stuff like that.


----------



## NuadaXXX (Jan 22, 2022)

I think it does not more work

update 4.50 is from 12.01
and spidy Update 1.006 is from 12.10

matrix demo was also red and want an update, but after rest mode it fixed itself.
But spidy stay forever in this state

Maybe I'll update too, let's see, I only want the ps5 exclusives anyway, I have a 3090. So even when the jailbreak comes, it will be restricted for months, and we won't be able to play anything new. Then there are almost no (new or much) games with 4.03


----------



## G33ksquad (Jan 23, 2022)

NuadaXXX said:


> I think it does not more work
> 
> update 4.50 is from 12.01
> and spidy Update 1.006 is from 12.10
> ...


I’ve updated, not sure if we will se a public release so early in the consoles life, not impossible, but I feel unlikely. If I’m wrong and it comes soon hey that’s great!


----------



## Nakamichi (Jan 28, 2022)

G33ksquad said:


> I’ve updated, not sure if we will se a public release so early in the consoles life, not impossible, but I feel unlikely. If I’m wrong and it comes soon hey that’s great!


Its not a question of "if", but a question of "when".


----------



## SDDeals (Jan 30, 2022)

Just got a new console on 3.20, tried the bug, no dice. Updated to 4.00, no dice, updated to 4.03, bingo!

Was able to log in without pulling 4.50 update and download all of my old PS4 games.

No luck on enabling Offline Play though, kept spamming the button until I got an error (while connected to PSN), but still disabled.

I did restore licenses and put the console to rest mode overnight, but I still get an error that content cannot be opened. Any suggestions?


----------



## Newhouse-Estates (Jan 30, 2022)

SDDeals said:


> Just got a new console on 3.20, tried the bug, no dice. Updated to 4.00, no dice, updated to 4.03, bingo!
> 
> Was able to log in without pulling 4.50 update and download all of my old PS4 games.
> 
> ...


You just need to quickly alternate between PS plus and PS now, iv gotten it to work in under 30 seconds now. Anything released after or flagged as fw version will be locked. I proved this for myself by getting the matrix demo to work after updating to 4.03 while it didn't work on 4.02. Also did no PS4 game what so ever work after downloading?


----------



## SDDeals (Jan 30, 2022)

Newhouse-Estates said:


> You just need to quickly alternate between PS plus and PS now, iv gotten it to work in under 30 seconds now. Anything released after or flagged as fw version will be locked. I proved this for myself by getting the matrix demo to work after updating to 4.03 while it didn't work on 4.02. Also did no PS4 game what so ever work after downloading?


Nope, no PS4 or PS5 games work, all downloaded fine, but every one of them says I don't have rights to use it. I did the spam of PS plus and PS now, the store is now available and I can buy / download games, but for whatever reason cannot launch them. Restore licenses works without any errors at all, but Offline Play doesn't enable no matter what I try. None of the games open even when I restore licenses.


----------



## Newhouse-Estates (Jan 30, 2022)

SDDeals said:


> Nope, no PS4 or PS5 games work, all downloaded fine, but every one of them says I don't have rights to use it. I did the spam of PS plus and PS now, the store is now available and I can buy / download games, but for whatever reason cannot launch them. Restore licenses works without any errors at all, but Offline Play doesn't enable no matter what I try. None of the games open even when I restore licenses.


Hmm thats strange, i never had that issue. You do have your account connected to PSN correct? Also pls do not update past 4.03, i did becuase i wanted to play aeterna noctis (hard as hell metroidvania btw). I know how tempting it is but it's not worth it.


----------



## SDDeals (Jan 30, 2022)

Newhouse-Estates said:


> Hmm thats strange, i never had that issue. You do have your account connected to PSN correct? Also pls do not update past 4.03, i did becuase i wanted to play aeterna noctis (hard as hell metroidvania btw). I know how tempting it is but it's not worth it.


Have my PS4 on 5.05 to hold me over for now, still a huge backlog to go through!

My PSNow and PS plus are in the game library folder, that wouldn't make a difference right?

I spam them, get the error message, but now the store still asks me to sign in. Am I missing a step in there before I can get the store to open? When I triggered it the first time around, I was able to sign in with my PSN account and it shows my profile picture for the user.


----------



## Newhouse-Estates (Jan 30, 2022)

SDDeals said:


> Have my PS4 on 5.05 to hold me over for now, still a huge backlog to go through!
> 
> My PSNow and PS plus are in the game library folder, that wouldn't make a difference right?
> 
> I spam them, get the error message, but now the store still asks me to sign in. Am I missing a step in there before I can get the store to open? When I triggered it the first time around, I was able to sign in with my PSN account and it shows my profile picture for the user.


That's smart, just use the PS4 for now for those games, And your ps plus and now should be fine, just try to sign in and then once it doesn't and asks to update cancel out and go right to the other one and just continue to alternate. It will work.


----------



## SDDeals (Jan 30, 2022)

Newhouse-Estates said:


> That's smart, just use the PS4 for now for those games, And your ps plus and now should be fine, just try to sign in and then once it doesn't and asks to update cancel out and go right to the other one and just continue to alternate. It will work.


Worked, thanks! Connected to the store again, able to download games again, but still cannot launch any of them, says I don't have the rights. Tried restoring licenses again (successfully), still get the same error message when launching the games.

When I go to enable content sharing and offline play, it gives me a different prompt to update, and will not activate no matter how long I spam that button. Anyone have success activating the offline play while on lower firmware?


----------



## Newhouse-Estates (Jan 30, 2022)

SDDeals said:


> Worked, thanks! Connected to the store again, able to download games again, but still cannot launch any of them, says I don't have the rights. Tried restoring licenses again (successfully), still get the same error message when launching the games.
> 
> When I go to enable content sharing and offline play, it gives me a different prompt to update, and will not activate no matter how long I spam that button. Anyone have success activating the offline play while on lower firmware?


Is it noticeably easier alternating between the ps plus and now apps? Also yeah that's strange, i didn't have that issue, but most of them i bought before hand, also if i remember correctly you need to have done the bugged sign in, in order to access the game, then maybe after it has once then you can play offline. I was able to download and play batman return to Arkham using the store bug offline no problems.


----------



## SDDeals (Jan 30, 2022)

Newhouse-Estates said:


> Is it noticeably easier alternating between the ps plus and now apps? Also yeah that's strange, i didn't have that issue, but most of them i bought before hand, also if i remember correctly you need to have done the bugged sign in, in order to access the game, then maybe after it has once then you can play offline. I was able to download and play batman return to Arkham using the store bug offline no problems.


Still kind of a pain, since you have to hit each one, then hit sign in, but not too bad. Yeah, I did the bugged sign in, and all of my apps I bought before too (in the early PS4 days), downloaded using my PSN account, but even when I just downloaded them (while online), it won't let me open them. So random!

Just tried deactivating my PS4 on Sony account, maybe that was the culprit, will report back. If anyone has any other suggestions, happy to try!


----------



## MrEl (Feb 4, 2022)

Newhouse-Estates said:


> You just need to quickly alternate between PS plus and PS now, iv gotten it to work in under 30 seconds now. Anything released after or flagged as fw version will be locked. I proved this for myself by getting the matrix demo to work after updating to 4.03 while it didn't work on 4.02. Also did no PS4 game what so ever work after downloading?


Would you mind walk me through how to do this? I've been trying for an hour but still no luck. I went to Game Library (Installed) and tried to launch Ps Plus and PS now. Tried rest mode and also tried to go to account setting to log in but still no luck. Firmware is 4.0.2.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2022)

MrEl said:


> Would you mind walk me through how to do this? I've been trying for an hour but still no luck. I went to Game Library (Installed) and tried to launch Ps Plus and PS now. Tried rest mode and also tried to go to account setting to log in but still no luck. Firmware is 4.0.2.


Try updating to 4.0.3.


----------



## W9qI8k5QMf (Feb 5, 2022)

this doesnt work anymore.


----------



## SDDeals (Feb 8, 2022)

W9qI8k5QMf said:


> this doesnt work anymore.


Yeah, I think they fixed the loophole. Just tried spamming it again and could not get it to trigger. Tried restarting and no dice. At least I was able to get in the first time and activate my PS5 as primary and DL my old PS4 games. Small wins!

Side note, are we able to update games without accessing the store / updating firmware? Ordered a few games coming this week and want to update with day 1 patches, but want to stay on 4.03


----------



## shano (Feb 11, 2022)

SDDeals said:


> Yeah, I think they fixed the loophole. Just tried spamming it again and could not get it to trigger. Tried restarting and no dice. At least I was able to get in the first time and activate my PS5 as primary and DL my old PS4 games. Small wins!
> 
> Side note, are we able to update games without accessing the store / updating firmware? Ordered a few games coming this week and want to update with day 1 patches, but want to stay on 4.03


Yes. Read the thread I made. Just be quick to pause the update, deleting it will just make it come back and restart downloading.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/getting-game-updates-on-old-firmware.607574/


----------



## JohnJohn3484 (Feb 13, 2022)

Can anyone confirm if the bug still works?


----------



## W9qI8k5QMf (Feb 13, 2022)

JohnJohn3484 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the bug still works?


it doesnt work.


----------



## Nakamichi (Feb 15, 2022)

I tried for over an hour and had no luck.


----------



## u4ia24 (Feb 17, 2022)

Crap. Should've searched for this before formatting my PS5 and restoring a backup. I can't access my old games anymore.

But FYI, restoring a PS5 backup clears the "Other" storage but it will remove the licenses of downloaded games and turn off offline play. My "Other" storage was already around 300GB which was almost half the size of the internal storage and it was driving me insane. But now that this loophole has been closed I can't play my downloaded games anymore.


----------



## bebeboy62 (Apr 1, 2022)

Hey everyone I got this to work again by using advanced settings when setting up when setting up your Network using a port and when you try to login to PSN Plus or NOW you will get a DNS error message, similar as before & also like before restart your PS5 & BAM!! you will be automatically already logged back online. Im using PDAnet on my Android phone for hotspot access, so I guess Im using a proxy address with the port access. But it WORKS for us wanting to stay on 04.03 firmware for that upcoming jailbreak that we all know is coming sooner than later. Peace/!
nelson


----------



## Nakamichi (Apr 1, 2022)

bebeboy62 said:


> Hey everyone I got this to work again by using advanced settings when setting up when setting up your Network using a port and when you try to login to PSN Plus or NOW you will get a DNS error message, similar as before & also like before restart your PS5 & BAM!! you will be automatically already logged back online. Im using PDAnet on my Android phone for hotspot access, so I guess Im using a proxy address with the port access. But it WORKS for us wanting to stay on 04.03 firmware for that upcoming jailbreak that we all know is coming sooner than later. Peace/!
> nelson


Not that i doubt you, but can you provide any proof?


----------



## bebeboy62 (Apr 1, 2022)

Sure thing man, I believe these 2 pics here that I post should confirm. Shows my console firmware on 04.03 & the other shows me logged into PSN Plus website showing this months new releases we can download to play from Plus.


----------



## bebeboy62 (Apr 1, 2022)

Sure thing man, I believe these 2 pics here that I post should confirm. Shows my console firmware on 04.03 & the other shows me logged into PSN Plus website showing this months new releases we can download to play from Plus.


----------



## Nakamichi (Apr 1, 2022)

bebeboy62 said:


> Sure thing man, I believe these 2 pics here that I post should confirm. Shows my console firmware on 04.03 & the other shows me logged into PSN Plus website showing this months new releases we can download to play from Plus.


Thats wonderful!

Could you be so kind and write a step by step guide?


----------



## u4ia24 (Apr 3, 2022)

bebeboy62 said:


> Sure thing man, I believe these 2 pics here that I post should confirm. Shows my console firmware on 04.03 & the other shows me logged into PSN Plus website showing this months new releases we can download to play from Plus.


That's great! Would be interested in knowing how to do this as well. I really need to download a bunch of games and DLCs.


----------



## Nakamichi (Apr 3, 2022)

u4ia24 said:


> That's great! Would be interested in knowing how to do this as well. I really need to download a bunch of games and DLCs.


I believe that was an "April Fools".
Dont get your hopes up.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 3, 2022)

u4ia24 said:


> That's great! Would be interested in knowing how to do this as well. I really need to download a bunch of games and DLCs.


Are they on your ps4 and legit?


----------



## u4ia24 (Apr 3, 2022)

Haha damn, forgot about April Fools. Oh well.


----------



## u4ia24 (Apr 3, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Are they on your ps4 and legit?


Couldn't tell if this was a question due to the April Fools comment but no, I don't have a PS4 but yes they are legit PS5 games that I previously bought from PSN before I stopped updating my firmware. They were already installed but I had to reset my PS5 due to my Other files ballooning in size. It was taking up more than half of the PS5's total space. After re-initialising my PS5, I lost access to the legit games so I want to re-download them again.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 3, 2022)

u4ia24 said:


> Couldn't tell if this was a question due to the April Fools comment but no, I don't have a PS4 but yes they are legit PS5 games that I previously bought from PSN before I stopped updating my firmware. They were already installed but I had to reset my PS5 due to my Other files ballooning in size. It was taking up more than half of the PS5's total space. After re-initialising my PS5, I lost access to the legit games so I want to re-download them again.


Dunno if it's still possible.  I have updating set to automatic, so I've never tried it.


----------



## Nakamichi (Apr 3, 2022)

@u4ia24 It sucks. I am in the same boat. I have Alan Wake Remastered for PS5 but i cant update to the last update supported on 4.03.
At least its only a temporary issue.
When we get a kernel exploit we will have access to a PKG installer, too and then we can install all our legit PKG games and updates easily.

Just need to be patient a little while longer.


----------



## bebeboy62 (Apr 3, 2022)

Rad





Nakamichi said:


> I believe that was an "April Fools".
> Dont get your hopes up.




NO ITS NOT NO F*CKE*N April Fool's Joke!
Dont rain on the Parade Bro/!


----------



## u4ia24 (Apr 3, 2022)

Nakamichi said:


> @u4ia24 It sucks. I am in the same boat. I have Alan Wake Remastered for PS5 but i cant update to the last update supported on 4.03.
> At least its only a temporary issue.
> When we get a kernel exploit we will have access to a PKG installer, too and then we can install all our legit PKG games and updates easily.
> 
> Just need to be patient a little while longer.


Although I am a bit tempted to update if they release the VRR support soon since I have a TV that supports it. I don't think it will be likely that CFWs will release so we can get future updates while staying in 4.03. But we'll see. I wouldn't want to regret not being to jailbreak in the future.


----------



## lone_wolf323 (Apr 3, 2022)

bebeboy62 said:


> Rad
> 
> 
> NO ITS NOT NO F*CKE*N April Fool's Joke!
> Dont rain on the Parade Bro/!


unless you can get the fiull guide you used to get onto the playstation store. its kinda hard not to think on that given what month and time of year it is.


----------



## u4ia24 (Apr 3, 2022)

bebeboy62 said:


> Rad
> 
> 
> NO ITS NOT NO F*CKE*N April Fool's Joke!
> Dont rain on the Parade Bro/!


So from what I can tell, you were using your phone as a hotspot and the PS5 was connected to your phone? What else were you using on your phone - like any specific proxies, VPN, etc?


----------



## Nakamichi (Apr 4, 2022)

bebeboy62 said:


> Rad
> 
> 
> NO ITS NOT NO F*CKE*N April Fool's Joke!
> Dont rain on the Parade Bro/!


Alright, i would absolutely love to be proven wrong here.
I would, in fact, be overjoyed.
Share the steps needed to achieve this, let someone reproduce it and spread the joy.


----------



## Arclite (Apr 4, 2022)

There is some truth to @bebeboy62 findings. I managed to partially implement this workaround. I couldn't go online on the PSN store, but I was able to copy games and saves from USB storage, which also requires to be logged in to your account for some reason. Here is what I did:

Create a hotspot on your phone and connect PS5 to that network. I didn't use PDANet, just the built-in Android functionality. I believe iOS has the same thing.
Disable Mobile Data on the phone such that there is no internet connection
On PS5 go into Settings - Account - Sign In -> See the "DNS error" pop up
Restart PS5, only restart works, sleep mode doesn't do anything
After restart you should be able to use USB storage
With this method you can update the games on your JB PS4 and copy over to PS5. Same goes for save games. The major caveat is that you *need an account that has been online before. *This won't work on a local account that hasn't been linked to a PSN Account.

@bebeboy62 it would be great to show how to get the rest of the functionality you have achieved.

As for game updates, Sony is pushing updates that require FW 4.50+. If the latest game update is compatible with 4.03 you should be able to install it. I couldn't test this because I don't have a game like that.


----------



## u4ia24 (Apr 4, 2022)

Arclite said:


> There is some truth to @bebeboy62 findings. I managed to partially implement this workaround. I couldn't go online on the PSN store, but I was able to copy games and saves from USB storage, which also requires to be logged in to your account for some reason. Here is what I did:
> 
> Create a hotspot on your phone and connect PS5 to that network. I didn't use PDANet, just the built-in Android functionality. I believe iOS has the same thing.
> Disable Mobile Data on the phone such that there is no internet connection
> ...


I'm playing around with the built-in Android mobile hotspot as well, with data turned on and off but I still can't replicate logging in to PSN.

For @Arclite, which feature specifically worked for you? Is it just using the USB Extended Storage or something else like Settings > Saved Data and Game/App Settings > Saved Data (PS4) > USB Drive?


----------



## Arclite (Apr 4, 2022)

u4ia24 said:


> I'm playing around with the built-in Android mobile hotspot as well, with data turned on and off but I still can't replicate logging in to PSN.
> 
> For @Arclite, which feature specifically worked for you? Is it just using the USB Extended Storage or something else like Settings > Saved Data and Game/App Settings > Saved Data (PS4) > USB Drive?


Yes, this one "Settings > Saved Data and Game/App Settings > Saved Data (PS4) > USB Drive"


----------



## u4ia24 (Apr 4, 2022)

Arclite said:


> Yes, this one "Settings > Saved Data and Game/App Settings > Saved Data (PS4) > USB Drive"


Hmm after restarting the PS5, when I open that page I still get blocked and just get the "A DNS error has occurred." pop up.


----------



## Arclite (Apr 4, 2022)

Here is a video of what I've done.
A few comments on the video:
0:25 - I'm disabling Mobile Data on my phone
1:31 - There is an error that Ghost of Tsushima update can't be installed. Ignore that
1:51 - I'm enabling Mobile Data, and PS5 recovers from the glitch


----------



## u4ia24 (Apr 4, 2022)

Arclite said:


> Here is a video of what I've done.
> A few comments on the video:
> 0:25 - I'm disabling Mobile Data on my phone
> 1:31 - There is an error that Ghost of Tsushima update can't be installed. Ignore that
> 1:51 - I'm enabling Mobile Data, and PS5 recovers from the glitch


Thanks. Hmm it could be that my PS5 doesn't have my PSN account linked anymore that's why I can't replicate it.


----------

